# First ever Club Run in the morning......nervous !!!



## WobblyBob (29 Mar 2013)

Well i've contacted a local club (Gosforth Road club) & arranged to meet up in the morning for my first organised bike ride.......i'm cr*'#ing myself about it now !
Just hope i don't make a fool of myself & can keep up basically ha ha, i'm going out with the 'beginners group' but i know the term 'beginner' can encompass a lot of ability levels !
Apparently they will be looking at doing around 50 miles around the lanes of Northumberland which i've ridden round before so i kind of know what to expect terrain wise anyway.
Anyway, any last minute advise from you guy's ?
Wish me luck


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Mar 2013)

Enjoy it, get properly fuelled up and remember you don't have to prove anything to anyone, ride at a comfortable pace for yourself.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2013)

just go and enjoy yourself


----------



## WobblyBob (29 Mar 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Enjoy it, get properly fuelled up and remember you don't have to prove anything to anyone, ride at a comfortable pace for yourself.


 
Thanks, i have my Banana's at the ready


----------



## coffeejo (29 Mar 2013)

You'll be fine. My first time out with my group, I had to do two circuits before getting together the guts to go and meet everyone. Have fun and in the highly unlikely event that you find yourself struggling, don't just suffer in silence - tell someone! 

Obviously make sure your bike's roadworthy and you've got your pump, tube etc, and don't forget your wallet for the coffee stop!


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> just go and enjoy yourself


 
Keep smiling ......... even if you're hanging off the back 

........... which of course you won't be !!!


----------



## WobblyBob (29 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> just go and enjoy yourself


 
Thanks i'll try.



coffeejo said:


> You'll be fine. My first time out with my group, I had to do two circuits before getting together the guts to go and meet everyone. Have fun and in the highly unlikely event that you find yourself struggling, don't just suffer in silence - tell someone!
> 
> Obviously make sure your bike's roadworthy and you've got your pump, tube etc, and don't forget your wallet for the coffee stop!


 
Hi, my name is Wobbly......please please please don't drop me after 5 miles 

But most importantly my wallet is primed full of cake vouchers


----------



## coffeejo (29 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Hi, my name is Wobbly......please please please don't drop me after 5 miles




But seriously, you'll be fine: http://www.gosforthroadclub.com/Cycling.asp?p=Club+Runs&ShowPage=528



> Even inexperienced riders are able to go on this run as no one is left on their own at any time.


----------



## boydj (29 Mar 2013)

Don't be afraid to sit in at the back for the first few miles until you get to know the group etiquette - the calls and signals, the way the spells at the front work and how the changes are handled. Most beginners groups will work on a 'nobody gets dropped' basis, but make sure your bike is mechanically sound and your tyres are up to pressure to minimise the chances of a 'mechanical' - don't get paranoid about this, though, because they'll all have had problems on a run at some point. 

Hope you enjoy the experience.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2013)

Any club worth its salt will have a beginners group that will operate a no drop policy or at the very least have members who will make sure they stay with you to give you advice , a tow and make sure you are not left alone.
Our club operates 3 Sunday runs , the slowest being a pure keep it together ride , the medium group may splinter into 2 groups as we get nearer home but we make sure everyone has someone to get them home .We always stop to help members who need tows, puncture repairs etc along with teaching them how to ride in a group.
The fast group rides at a higher pace and after the cake stop it can be every man for himself but if your in that group you should know what is expected as its clearly stated where each ride is going and what pace is being set.
The short answer...
Go ride, enjoy it and do not worry


----------



## WobblyBob (29 Mar 2013)

Thanks Guys, the club sounds as though it should suit me well for my level of riding at the moment, i emailed the guy who organises the groups a few weeks back giving him a rough idea of what level i'm at & he replied saying i'm perfect for the beginner group on a Saturday morning & i could even have a go with the slower Sunday group.....but i think that can wait a little while ha ha

Thanks for all the encouragement & i'll report back tomorrow on how i managed (or not)


----------



## simmi (29 Mar 2013)

If it's a true beginners group you will be fine, have a good breakfast a good hour before, take enough food and drink for the ride, I always take 2 bottles usually only use one but I never want to feel I have to ration myself. Try to keep close to the rider in front this will make a huge difference to your energy expenditure.
Watch what the other riders are doing, I have learnt so much since I have joined a club, experienced riders were changing gear so much earlier than me for one. If you have a cafe stop stay away from the full english you will regret it when you have to start again.
Above all else this should be an enjoyable experience so relax take it all in and smile.


----------



## Eribiste (29 Mar 2013)

I'm sure you'll be looked after by the club members on your run out with them. Let us all know how you get on, it'll be interesting for all those, like me, who haven't done a club run yet. Enjoy the coffee and cake too!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2013)

You'll enjoy yourself, and being with others who share your enthusiasm for cycling. If it's anything like in the States, we have training rides to get a person up to speed. I'm often the sweeper, because almost everyone rides faster than I. I try to make it look like my Bounden Duty and Service.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Mar 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I'm sure you'll be looked after by the club members on your run out with them. Let us all know how you get on, it'll be interesting for all those, like me, who haven't done a club run yet. Enjoy the coffee and cake too!



I'll be watching how you get on. 
I'm also at the stage of wondering about going out with my local (big) club. It's scarey but I need to get used to riding with others, there'll be lots of people on the roads in August for London100 and I need the experience. 

Enjoy!


----------



## WobblyBob (30 Mar 2013)

Well..........turned up just before 9am to find 1 other guy there, by 9.15 there were approx 40 guys (including 1 lady), i introduced myself & my friends brother (who decided to give it a go last minute) to the group leader said a few Hi's then we were off.

It felt lovely & comfortable for about 15-18 miles, i just seemed to slot in lovely having some lovely conversations with some of the group, but after that the pace just seemed to keep lifting & lifting & thats when the big group started to splinter.

We went up this relatively steep stepped climb for a few miles & thats when i was really dropped from the group but my mate was even further back from me, anyway after completely losing sight of everyone i got to the top of the hill to find the group leader asking if i was the last rider & i told him about my friend so he told me to carry on to the arranged cafe stop & he would wait for him & see us there.

Anyway i somehow caught up with the group in front of me & rode to the cafe with them, about 10 minutes later the group leader turned up without my mate, when i asked where he was he said he had'nt seen him so carried on to meet us !

To be honest i was a bit disappointed about this as he knew we were 'brand new' ready for the 'Beginners Group' which welcomed all levels supposedley, anyway after our refreshments we then set off in smaller groups of 6 or 7 & for the first 6 or 7 miles we were averaging about 19mph !! which i knew i would never maintain.....& was duelly spat out the back again, after cycling a few more miles on my own 1 guy had stopped to wait for me & we rode back together....& near the end i apologised for holding him back from his proper pace but he admitted that he'd just about had it aswell & used me as an excuse to drop off ha ha

I asked him whether this was actually a 'beginners group' to which he explained that it kind of is & they normally like to average about 18mph for there rides......Beginners ???

Anyway i did about 45 miles & averaged 15.5 mph, which is pretty much what i had expected.

I eventually got through to my mate after i got home & his brother was so worried he'd gone over in his car to try & find him, but apparently after riding for miles & not seeing anyone he just headed off towards home.

Don't know if this is a pretty typical introduction to club riding or not but on the whole i did actually enjoy it but was quite suprised about the standard of the 'Beginners' if i'm honest !!

Onwards & upwards tho ha ha


----------



## DaveyM (30 Mar 2013)

I have heard some of the clubs around us do this to "test your metal" and see if you come back.
My mates had a similar ride with another road club and didn't enjoy the feeling one bit.
I would look for a different club as there are plenty near to you


----------



## avsd (30 Mar 2013)

Try to find a different club - that was not a beginners group and it was not a great introduction to club cycling. Ask them if they have a C group. Tell them you not at A or B pace yet.


----------



## G3CWI (30 Mar 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I have heard some of the clubs around us do this to "test your metal" and see if you come back.


 
It does not bode well for cycling if that's their attitude. Think that I will stick to riding alone - or with folk that I know.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Mar 2013)

I can only echo what others have said, find another club or speak to the club secretary/ ride leaders and found out if that is the"begineers" as it sounds a bit OTT to be honest.My clubs medium group might average 18 mph over 60 miles but it can be as low as 16 mph dependant on the terrain and who turns up.
If that is what they call a good introduction then look for another club as they sound like a bunch of numpties out to show how `ard they are.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> I asked him whether this was actually a 'beginners group' to which he explained that it kind of is & they normally like to average about 18mph for there rides......Beginners ???
> 
> Anyway i did about 45 miles & averaged 15.5 mph, which is pretty much what i had expected.
> 
> ...



Bless you. I was thinking about trying out my local group soon. Might stick to sole cycling until I get a bit faster! Good luck finding a more friendly group


----------



## avsd (30 Mar 2013)

Guys - with the right club/ride leader club cycling is brilliant. I only joined my club two years ago. Biggest regret is that I did not join years ago.

My club have a number of runs from the 'anti social run', A, B1, B2 and C. the C is for our new members. I think the ride captain for the C group must have been a US Marine as his motto is 'we always bring them home'


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is a pretty typical introduction to club riding or not but on the whole i did actually enjoy it but was quite suprised about the standard of the 'Beginners' if i'm honest !!
> ...


 Bloody brillant write up, and sod 'em find some other club sound like a bunch of ego twonks. I did giggle a bit.. :-)


----------



## boydj (30 Mar 2013)

None of our groups would let people become detached like that - though the faster groups do tend to splinter as they get close to home. They always regroup at the top of hills. On the other hand, if somebody decides that they don't want to hold the group back, then it's not unusual to have somebody bail out to make their own way home - but it's always their decision.


----------



## Davemac1 (30 Mar 2013)

*Found this on their web page.I'd have 'em for trade descriptions!*





*Saturday Club run (meet 9am)*

This is normally about 45-55 miles depending on weather conditions and the time of year. It is a good introduction for those new to cycling with a Club as well as being a steady ride for the more experienced where they will have a chance to help those new to bunch riding.. ._ Even inexperienced riders are able to go on this run as no one is left on their own at any time._ There is always a coffee stop about two thirds the way round the ride so that new members can get to know everyone and get "re charged" for the ride home. It is also a good way of finding out about those hidden coffee shops that you can take your loved one to and surprise them! New members are encouraged to start with the Saturday morning ride unless experienced. This provides good experience in riding in a bunch and learning the disciplines involved.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Mar 2013)

This is just the sort of thing I hate to hear. I have been in quite a few clubs over the years both good and bad and this is definitely a bad one. Unfortunately there are clubs that have become "lazy" in how they are run and quite often are not interested in anyone else except themselves. The first problem I can see here from your description of events is the runs leader who can't control the group, nor is it clever to to try and take out so many in one group, a recipe for a disaster, even riding tight that is 40 - 50 metres for a vehicle to try and get past, I digress.
When I hear of club runs doing averages of 18 mph and above I have to chuckle, the average speed for a medium level club run is 15 - 16mph a quick one is 17 - 18 mph and believe me unless it is dead flat 18 mph is seriously quick over distance, race training groups might average 19's or evens on a good day. You ought to write to their club chairman / woman or president and tell them what happened, unless this stupidity is addressed it will continue to put off people joining clubs. The last thing I will say is that the club run should be the heart and soul of a club and a good social occasion to catch up with mates and get all the latest gossip.
Sorry that was a bit long but I feel quite angry when I hear this stuff.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2013)

Surely a 'good' club would nominate somebody to rdie with any new rider as soon as they became detached from the main group, to give support & advice to that rider.
Therefore allowing that person to feel part of the 'club', and return again & again ?


----------



## Get In The Van (30 Mar 2013)

Bob, Like you today was my first club run, i couldn't have had a more different experience, i was ok until just before the cafe stop (around 38 miles in) got flung out the back a few times but a soon as someone saw this they eased the pace off to let me catch up. same with hills, always waited at the top for everyone to regroup.
i really struggled for the last 10 miles, but again i was never dropped and the group went at my pace and told me to get a wheel in the middle of the bunch and take the draft. that helped a lot.
the group wouldn't let me go home myself, their policy is no-one gets dropped, its a club run.
I felt a bit guilty of holding them back but they would have none of it, i guess they've all been there when they were the newbie.
I really enjoyed myself and the club i've joined is ace, i would suggest like others have on this thread, that you find another club and not to be put off by this one experience.


----------



## outlash (30 Mar 2013)

Shame, I can only echo the recent posts about how quick they were.
I've been going to my local club runs for a few weeks now and we average out around 16 mph over 40 - 50 miles. But no-one ever gets left behind on their own.
As an example, we had a good friday 'hot cross bun' ride which was just over 55 miles and my legs had gone after the coffee stop halfway round (suspected stomach bug), nonetheless 3 members dragged me back with words of encouragement, friendly abuse and a cereal bar. As one of them pointed out, the next time it happens to someone else, I'll be more than happy to hang back and get them home (true!). It's what a club should do IMO.

Tony.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Does rule #5 apply here at all?


----------



## avsd (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Does rule #5 apply here at all?


 
Yes rule #5 applies after you have been with the club a few months and stepped up to a faster group but not on your first club ride.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Mar 2013)

You sure you went out with the right club? Doesn't match what they on their website at all.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

I just reread the rules, rule #5 doesn't say that.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2013)

outlash said:


> Shame, I can only echo the recent posts about how quick they were.
> I've been going to my local club runs for a few weeks now and we average out around 16 mph over 40 - 50 miles. But no-one ever gets left behind on their own.
> As an example, we had a good friday 'hot cross bun' ride which was just over 55 miles and my legs had gone after the coffee stop halfway round (suspected stomach bug), nonetheless 3 members dragged me back with words of encouragement, friendly abuse and a cereal bar. As one of them pointed out, the next time it happens to someone else, I'll be more than happy to hang back and get them home (true!). It's what a club should do IMO.
> 
> Tony.


 
The way it should be, and probably is in the majority of clubs


----------



## WobblyBob (30 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, the more i've reflected on today's outing the more i'm disapointed in the club actually after hearing tales from some of you & i might look for a different club to try out in the future......although saying that i partly feel as if i should give it another shot for some reason........possibly Rule #5


----------



## endoman (30 Mar 2013)

Have you spoken to anyone from the club about it?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2013)

Might be worth giving it one more go. You might have just got in with the wrong mix of riders. Only takes one or two to get the bit between their teeth and others may have followed suit. Try not to be too discouraged and if they don't live up to expectations, then I'm sure there will be a club close by, who will


----------



## WobblyBob (30 Mar 2013)

endoman said:


> Have you spoken to anyone from the club about it?


 
No not yet, not sure whether to bother or not to be honest....don't want to sound like a wimp whinging that i could'nt keep up if you know what i mean !



Sittingduck said:


> Might be worth giving it one more go. You might have just got in with the wrong mix of riders. Only takes one or two to get the bit between their teeth and others may have followed suit. Try not to be too discouraged and if they don't live up to expectations, then I'm sure there will be a club close by, who will


 
I don't feel discouraged really, i know it'll be hard work for me to get to 'standard' which i'm not afraid of putting the work in, i'm more disappointed in the club/group mentallity because if i reversed the roles i would like to think i would be able to empathise with any new member & if needed then i would on hand to help out with a word of encoragement or advice & certainly not just leave someone on their own !



coffeejo said:


> You sure you went out with the right club? Doesn't match what they on their website at all.


 
I was beginning to wonder myself actually !


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Give it one more go, shouldn't take any longer than that to work out if they're nobbers or not.


----------



## jay clock (30 Mar 2013)

Sadly the one cycling group I went out with was not dissimilar. I now run a tri club and organise my own ride where I am extremely explicit about the speed I can do (23-24kmh) and if anyone zooms off I let them go. If anyone asks to join I send them a route I can do alone in an hour and tell them to try it first.

Best of luck


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> I don't feel discouraged really, i know it'll be hard work for me to get to 'standard' which i'm not afraid of putting the work in, i'm more disappointed in the club/group mentallity because if i reversed the roles i would like to think i would be able to empathise with any new member & if needed then i would on hand to help out with a word of encoragement or advice & certainly not just leave someone on their own !


 
I wasn't suggesting you were at any fault or tryting to be critical, just that it might have been one person having a bad day that made a dodgy call not to wait, as he indicated he would.

If it's any consolation, the first club run I did ended up with myself and another one or 2 new guys getting dropped on the way home. The description of the group / pace didn't really match up to the actual ride and I asked about it on the club forum, after the ride. The responses I got were initially enough to persuade me to give them another go. Then one guy who is one of the main protagonists of the club made a few incorrect assumptions about what happened and stuck his oar in. This was only after one or 2 existing members agreed with my viewpoint. Needless to say that I never did go back for another go with them but found another club and have been very happy with them! You will come across all sorts of folk and all sorts of abilities - going with your gut instinct is usually not a bad call though


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Mar 2013)

I had my first group ride for beginners today and was very impressed in how the group leader handled the ride looking after a few slower riders, we all waited till they caught up regularly and gave them time to catch the breath.
I can't wait to go out with them again.


----------



## WobblyBob (30 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I had my first group ride for beginners today and was very impressed in how the group leader handled the ride looking after a few slower riders, we all waited till they caught up regularly and gave them time to catch the breath.
> I can't wait to go out with them again.


 
Mmmmmm.....it's a shame Worcestershire is a bit far away for a club ride ha ha


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> i got to the top of the hill to find the group leader asking if i was the last rider & i told him about my friend so he told me to carry on to the arranged cafe stop & he would wait for him & see us there.
> Anyway i somehow caught up with the group in front of me & rode to the cafe with them, about 10 minutes later the group leader turned up without my mate, when i asked where he was he said he had'nt seen him so carried on to meet us !



That's bad imo: something could have happened to your friend. The leader should have gone to look for him.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Mmmmmm.....it's a shame Worcestershire is a bit far away for a club ride ha ha


RULE #5 (i wish i knew how to capatilise a hash sign and a number).


----------



## DaveyM (30 Mar 2013)

there are at least a dozen other clubs round here. I haven't wanted to ride with a club but there seems to be a few to choose from.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Mar 2013)

It is a shame your ride ended up this way, I would encourage you to give it another go, maybe with a different club.

IME, It can be quite hard to organise and control an intro ride, if the numbers end up as big as those your describe, then the group should have been split into smaller groups tbh, but then maybe there were not enough ride leaders/established club members along to do this? We have monthly intro rides in our club, these are supposed to be inclusive and encouraging introductions to club riding, which IMO, they are, I joined after riding on an intro ride after all! However, some people read this to mean an introduction to cycling which has to be dealt with sensitively. This misunderstanding can lead to people riding along, with a big heavy coat on, no food or drink with them, asking you how to change gear then blowing up big time after 5-6 miles. I have sat on the back of a few intro rides helping the ride leader keep the group together and seen such a couple of times, we don't drop anyone though, we try to guide anyone and everyone, even if it means guiding them toward a different avenue, at least for the time being.


----------



## WobblyBob (30 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> That's bad imo: something could have happened to your friend. The leader should have gone to look for him.


 
That was exactly my thought, i was a bit flabbergasted when he just said he did'nt see him, to be honest i was'nt too concerned about him, he's 50 years old & knows the area well but that's hardly the point is it !



DaveyM said:


> there are at least a dozen other clubs round here. I haven't wanted to ride with a club but there seems to be a few to choose from.


 
Might check out the web & see what i can find, cheers.


----------



## WobblyBob (30 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It is a shame your ride ended up this way, I would encourage you to give it another go, maybe with a different club.
> 
> IME, It can be quite hard to organise and control an intro ride, if the numbers end up as big as those your describe, then the group should have been split into smaller groups tbh, but then maybe there were not enough ride leaders/established club members along to do this? We have monthly intro rides in our club, these are supposed to be inclusive and encouraging introductions to club riding, which IMO, they are, I joined after riding on an intro ride after all! However, some people read this to mean an introduction to cycling which has to be dealt with sensitively. This misunderstanding can lead to people riding along, with a big heavy coat on, no food or drink with them, asking you how to change gear then blowing up big time after 5-6 miles. I have sat on the back of a few intro rides helping the ride leader keep the group together and seen such a couple of times, we don't drop anyone though.


 
That sounds like a much better system, the group today just seemed disinterested in including any 'Real Beginners' into the Beginners group, although to be fair for the first 15ish miles i rode & chatted with a guy who was really nice & took time to explain certain bits of road etiquette & was certainly encouraging to me.....but then he turned off & went a different way & left me in the Lion's den ha ha


----------



## monkeylc (30 Mar 2013)

You meet up for a "club ride" and then they leave you on your own to ride? 


sounds like a bunch of look at "my fitness" gimps or mostly sheep.


----------



## monkeylc (30 Mar 2013)

that ride bikes


----------



## Iain M Norman (30 Mar 2013)

Disgraceful behaviour for a ride that's billed as no-man-left-behind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that . Run into that over here as well. One group is not really all that fast, and is more social. The other group in town is centered on a local cycling retailer. They are much more centered on Cycling as a Lifestyle. (with the attitude that entails) I hope you can find a club near you that more suits your riding style. As I see it, there's little to do with fast or slow, but rather with personal behavior and good manners. My riding style is gemutlichkeit.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2013)

I was looking into joining a club, this has served nothing but to scare me off


----------



## outlash (31 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I was looking into joining a club, this has served nothing but to scare me off


 
Why? For every bad experience, there's been several good ones just on this thread.


Tony.


----------



## C Wood (31 Mar 2013)

I feel like the term Beginner is being used increasingly too broad. In what world is a beginner able to do 30+ miles at an average of 13+ mph?


----------



## WobblyBob (31 Mar 2013)

I *really* don't want this thread to put people off giving a club a go, as alot of other people have said on the whole they are really welcoming & accomodating to real Beginners (in a club sense) so i think i've just been unlucky or caught them on a bad day maybe.....it certainly has'nt put me off getting involved in a club of some kind, but maybe not this one !


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2013)

Here is an example of our "medium " ride today.
Turned up and we had about 10 riders for the medium with 1 guy on his second ride, i am one the more experienced riders in that group and if i could get regular rides in i could probably head for the
fast group and kill myself but i prefer to ride and get some miles in currently so i spent a good 75 % of the ride on the front setting the pace and giving people a tow to get my legs working.
Within the 1st mile a well signalled hole but a rider down and we all stopped to check he was ok , if not he would have been helped home or stayed with if needed by someone.
About halfway to the cake stop someone's chain split so we stopped and tools were found to repair the chain.
Throughout the ride the group would fragment on hills etc but regular checks by the front riders would always slow /stop the ride and wait for others.
At a regroup stop a chain came off the front cogs and the guy got dropped so i stopped and paced him back to the group, my legs knew it as i was giving it the beans for a good mile while the group ahead took it steady till we were back on.
On the hills i do tend to go a bit faster than most of the group as a few of us like to test our mettle a bit but we always freewheel when at the top till we regroup.
After the cake stop i noticed the new guys hips were rocking so i gave him hints on saddle height and at that point the guys on the front had put the hammer down a bit so i just stayed with him, the guy who fell off and one other and towed them maybe 10-15 miles home at a pace they could do.
I am not saying i am a saint but this is how our club works at slow/medium pace as we always try to help and not drop and someone if not me would have done what i did today.
Total ride today 58.5 mph
To the cake stop average of 17.6 mph and by the end slowing down to tow i averaged 17.2 mph for the total ride .


----------



## WobblyBob (31 Mar 2013)

That sounds like a great little group you have there & to be honest i think that might be the key....little group !
Its big enough to get out there & get some good miles in within a group experiencing all the positive point of group riding (draughting/education/camararderie/good craic etc) but unfortunately within a big group especially alot of experienced riders i think the whole pack mentality kicks in leaving the weaker/inexperienced members to suffer 
Just out of curiosity what would you say the pace of a slow group would be ? I went out with a friend this morning & we managed about 35 miles in almost 16.5mph ave which i thought might have been adequate for the beginners group i joined.....but i was'nt even close ha ha


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2013)

From the mercia cc website (in my sig ) minus emails/phone numbers

The fast group leave Burton Town Hall, promptly at 9:15 a.m. The pace is higher than the medium group and the distance covered is 50-70 miles. Typical average speed over 50 miles is 19-20.5mph. There is a cafe stop half way. We try and aim to keep everyone together until the cafe stop. However as the group gets larger this is becoming increasingly difficult so the route will be made known beforehand in case riders do get dropped. After the cafe the pace home gets a little 'hotter' and we operate every man for himself. Please email/call "xxxx" at the club for more information. 

The medium paced group leaves Burton Town Hall promptly at 9.15am covering 35-50 miles at 15-18mph. Please call "xxxx" for details. 

The slower pace group leaves Burton Town Hall promptly at 9.15am covering 30-50 miles at 14-16mph, or at the pace of the slowest rider. Please "xxxxx" details. 

We recommend you start with the medium group if you are new to cycling or are not used to fast pace group riding. Please email!"xxxx" for more information. 

Non club members are very welcome on either ride. There are also other rides happening throughout the week.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> That sounds like a great little group you have there & to be honest i think that might be the key....little group !
> Its big enough to get out there & get some good miles in within a group experiencing all the positive point of group riding (draughting/education/camararderie/good craic etc) but unfortunately within a big group especially alot of experienced riders i think the whole pack mentality kicks in leaving the weaker/inexperienced members to suffer
> Just out of curiosity what would you say the pace of a slow group would be ? I went out with a friend this morning & we managed about 35 miles in almost 16.5mph ave which i thought might have been adequate for the beginners group i joined.....but i was'nt even close ha ha


As for group size it has been known to split the ride into 2 groups if there are enough and the pace is to dissimilar and the faster riders would take a bit longer route with the aim to meet at the cake stop at a similar time.
Another key factor is all the Sunday rides are from the same place and time and the ride is announced beforehand so you can choose your group depending on how you feel/ ride details .


----------



## WobblyBob (31 Mar 2013)

Sounds really well organised 
Think i'll just try a different group perhaps & see what happens, hopefully it might be something similar to yours.


----------



## G3CWI (31 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> We recommend you start with the medium group if you are new to cycling or are not used to fast pace group riding.


 
As an outsider that seems slightly odd advice. I would have thought people "new to cycling" might be advised to start with the slowest group - giving them the highest chance of initial success? Surely it's far more encouraging to find that you can keep up easily than to find the pace rather too much on a first outing. Perhaps there is some more subtle rationale that I have overlooked?


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> As an outsider that seems slightly odd advice. I would have thought people "new to cycling" might be advised to start with the slowest group - giving them the highest chance of initial success? Surely it's far more encouraging to find that you can keep up easily than to find the pace rather too much on a first outing. Perhaps there is some more subtle rationale that I have overlooked?


I will give you that one, when it was written i think the slow group did not exist and when it was added the suggestion of group pace was not changed .I will mention it to the club secretary.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Mar 2013)

I'd even struggle with the slow group pace at the minute. Think I'll need to do more turbo training before I brave a club ride


----------



## theloafer (31 Mar 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Thanks, i have my Banana's at the ready


 
hey bob this stuff is excellent home made malt loaf...

*BRANFLAKE LOAF *
*More delicious than shop bought malt loaf and so easy to fling together
a child can do it. This must be one of the only cake mixtures that looks and tastes
pretty revolting in the bowl, but honestly, the end result is well worth the complete lack of effort... *
*Best sliced thinly and eaten with butter or jam. *
*1 mug of Kellogg's All-Bran
1 mug of either currants, mixed dried fruit or sultanas
1 mug of milk
1 mug of self-raising flour
A generous half-mug of caster or soft brown sugar *

*Method *
*1. Put everything except the flour in a large bowl and leave the mixture to stand for about an hour. *
*2. Grease and long-strip-line a standard size loaf tin and pre-heat the oven to approximately Gas Mark 3 (160 C) *
*3. Sift the flour into the soggy mixture, stir it in well and pour the whole lot into the loaf tin, spreading it evenly up to the sides. *
*4. Bake in a cool oven for about an hour and a half, until a skewer or sharp knife inserted into the middle of the cake comes out clean.*


----------



## WobblyBob (31 Mar 2013)

theloafer said:


> hey bob this stuff is excellent home made malt loaf...
> 
> *BRANFLAKE LOAF *
> *More delicious than shop bought malt loaf and so easy to fling together*
> ...


 
That actually sounds delicous & pretty simple to make (obviously with your clear instruction).....alot nicer than Banana's anyway !
Cheers


----------



## Eribiste (31 Mar 2013)

My local club, Evesham Wheelers, give a guide to the paces for the three categories on their Sunday runs. Group C does about 15 mph, with no-one getting dropped. Group B is about 16, while the Group A hot-shots do 17+.
I haven't even done anything about going on a trial run yet myself, let alone join, but I'll give it a go one of these weekends I expect. Group C would do me for now I reckon.
I'll have an opportunity to introduce myself on the 21st April, as the club reckons they're going on the St John Ambulance Blossom Trail Bikeaway, and I'm already registered for this little tour.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> I feel like the term Beginner is being used increasingly too broad. In what world is a beginner able to do 30+ miles at an average of 13+ mph?


 
Personally, I would consider 30 mile at an average of 13 mph extremelly tame. I have been along on into rides with my club, which were tediously slow, I freewheeled and/or soft pedalled 70% of the way and still got home with an average of about 14-15 mph.

Also, you ought to take the term in context, (generally speaking) these rides are for "beginners" to club/group cycling. This is the very misunderstanding I commented on before, some people, such as yourself it seems, read this to mean an introduction to cycling or a ride for beginner cyclists, but what it really means (again, generally speaking, since some clubs will cater to absolute beginner cyclists) is an introduction to club/group cycling or for beginner club/group cyclists. These rides aim to introduce people to group riding etiquette, give them a feel for the club culture and give people an oppurtunity to ask about the club and find out if the club (or indeed club cycling in general) is for them. They are not really a place to come and ask how to change gear or which lever operates the back brake, there is some expectation that you can operate your bike etc! You have to be quite sensitive how you approach dealing with such examples.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Also, you ought to take the term in context, (generally speaking) these rides are for "beginners" to club/group cycling. This is the very misunderstanding I commented on before, some people, such as yourself it seems, read this to mean an introduction to cycling or a ride for beginner cyclists, but what it really means (again, generally speaking, since some clubs will cater to absolute beginner cyclists) is an introduction to club/group cycling or for beginner club/group cyclists. These rides aim to introduce people to group riding etiquette, give them a feel for the club culture and give people an oppurtunity to ask about the club and find out if the club (or indeed club cycling in general) is for them. They are not really a place to come and ask how to change gear or which lever operates the back brake, there is some expectation that you can operate your bike etc! You have to be quite sensitive how you approach dealing with such examples.



Good point, well made. Makes sense to me now the whole 'beginners to group cycling' expression, shortened to 'beginners' - ta muchly


----------



## Iain M Norman (1 Apr 2013)

Skyrides might be the answer for people looking for something lower down the scale of beginner.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> Skyrides might be the answer for people looking for something lower down the scale of beginner.


 

Also LCC group rides in London and CTC rides nationwide.


----------



## addictfreak (1 Apr 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Sounds really well organised
> Think i'll just try a different group perhaps & see what happens, hopefully it might be something similar to yours.



Have you checked out Tyne Vagabonds

http://www.tynevags.org.uk/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I'd even struggle with the slow group pace at the minute. Think I'll need to do more turbo training before I brave a club ride


 
I was thinking the same - I couldn't even keep up with the slow groups nominal pace.

I'm demoralised now!


----------



## Ozzrahog (1 Apr 2013)

All this x miles @y mph seems a bit willy waving to me I'm afraid, I thought this was meant to be fun


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

Ozzrahog said:


> All this x miles @y mph seems a bit willy waving to me I'm afraid, I thought this was meant to be fun



Ah, no willy to wave!!!! Means I need to prepare even further before braving a club or say 'sod the lot' and just go!

On that note, I'll just top up my wineglass to increase my confidence (until I sober up!)


----------



## Ozzrahog (1 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ah, no willy to wave!!!! Means I need to prepare even further before braving a club or say 'sod the lot' and just go!
> 
> On that note, I'll just top up my wineglass to increase my confidence (until I sober up!)


 
Coming in from the cold today I want sure I had any thing to wave


----------



## coffeejo (1 Apr 2013)

There are three main clubs within easy reach of mine - the uber fast road club, the Wheelers in the next town up and a more social, ride n chat group. It works nicely, covering all interests, and many people are members of more than one.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I was thinking the same - I couldn't even keep up with the slow groups nominal pace.
> 
> I'm demoralised now!


Get like that a bit myself. Was just looking at some of the Strava segments around my area and the times seem totally mindblowing. There's a couple of females who even leave the majority of the guys trailing. Can't even begin to get my head round some of their times and distances.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Apr 2013)

Ozzrahog said:


> All this x miles @y mph seems a bit willy waving to me I'm afraid, I thought this was meant to be fun


 
Could be.

Or it could be that mentioning an estimated avg speed might give potential new members an indication as to the suitability of the groups?


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> There are three main clubs within easy reach of mine - the uber fast road club, the Wheelers in the next town up and a more social, ride n chat group. It works nicely, covering all interests, and many people are members of more than one.


 
The wheelers are too fast for me, whats the other 2?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

If I quote average speed it depends which ride (and how long) I ride. 

I'm not into showing off, so I'd usually quote my lowest as I'd hate to be trying to be something I'm not!


----------



## coffeejo (1 Apr 2013)

Peteaud said:


> The wheelers are too fast for me, whats the other 2?


Somerset Road Club (even going uphill they're just a blur)
1st Chard Wheelers
Wellington Wheelers
Cycle Somerset (my group, based in Taunton)


----------



## jay clock (1 Apr 2013)

Re all the willy waggling etc, I can understand the comments. I lead a ride each Sunday and by being explicit people know exactly what to expect. They can go and time themselves over a measured route and see how they fare. Any clubs are welcome to copy what I say which is 
Pace: I am training for Ironman Switzerland where the training plan specifies time in the saddle. I do not wish to have to go slower or faster than we can do comfortably as it is hard on all concerned. If you are much faster than us feel free to zoom off but you will quickly be on your own! If you do not feel you can keep up with the pace we set (we are pretty average!) we feel it only fair to point out that you may be better to organise a slower ride. Print a map out if you have any concerns about being dropped (or zooming ahead!) I am confident we can predict the time pretty well. Average is 23-24kmh, slow and hilly drops this back to about 21-22kmh, on odd occasions it might get to 25-26kmh average with a following wind. That might sound slow, but in a race it is closer to 28-30 over 90 or 180km so I must be doing something right.​


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2013)

Ozzrahog said:


> All this x miles @y mph seems a bit willy waving to me I'm afraid, I thought this was meant to be fun


 
What are you on about? It is a guide so people know what to expect. If there was no guide you would turn up with some expectations, others turn up with others, and the ride leader will have their own, the next thing you know is people are going missile mode off of the front, others are being dropped like stones and the core group ends up getting smaller and smaller. Everyone gets home thinking "this lot are tossers, dropped me within 2 mile" others get home thinking "ffs, so damn slow" etc. If there is a rough speed guide people know what to expect, roughly so they can make a decision if it is within their ability range or indeed if it fits in with what they want to do on that day.


----------



## Herzog (2 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Could be.
> 
> Or it could be that mentioning an estimated avg speed might give potential new members an indication as to the suitability of the groups?


 
Agreed. Also, it's often people who aren't in clubs who 'willy wave'. I've yet to meet a fellow racer who bangs on about how fast he/she can go...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2013)

Ozzrahog said:


> All this x miles @y mph seems a bit willy waving to me I'm afraid, I thought this was meant to be fun


Is it fun getting dropped by a group who are paced to ride 22mph avg and you're only capable of 15mph avg?

I'm assuming you've never rode in a group,or with a club(most clubs roll multiple groups to suit all paces) to make such ill-informed comments.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Apr 2013)

If you are able to stay in the group the speeds are not as high as they sound, as long as you are not in the first 2/3 stay low and in the draft just don't suddenly think you have the legs to lead for a bit :-)


----------



## WobblyBob (2 Apr 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Have you checked out Tyne Vagabonds
> 
> http://www.tynevags.org.uk/


 
Yeah thanks, to be honest it was a toss up which club i initially contacted & obviously i went for Gosforth, funnily enough on our ride on Saturday i was briefly in the middle of the Vagabonds group until it was pointed out i was following the wrong group & was encouraged to fly by them....would'nt care but they seemed to be going at a much better pace for me 

I may well try my luck with them in the future.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

I also have my first ever club run tomorrow. Very nervous and a bit excited. Hope I don't fall off (just got clipless) or be too slow. It's a novice ride so they won't be tanking it along, so fingers crossed it all goes well. 

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## Peteaud (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I also have my first ever club run tomorrow. Very nervous and a bit excited. Hope I don't fall off (just got clipless) or be too slow. It's a novice ride so they won't be tanking it along, so fingers crossed it all goes well.
> 
> Have a great weekend folks


 
Let us know how you got on.


----------



## WobblyBob (13 Apr 2013)

Nice one Pheonix, enjoy your day & remember to report back


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

I will let you know. I've just got back from a hill route and am now "celebrating" being a 'proper' cyclist as I had my first clipless moment. Got that over with, so hopefully it won't happen tomorrow.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I will let you know. I've just got back from a hill route and am now "celebrating" being a 'proper' cyclist as I had my first clipless moment. Got that over with, so hopefully it won't happen tomorrow.


Was it public? Doesn't count if nobody saw.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Was it public? Doesn't count if nobody saw.



Nobody did, but I still want to count it or I'll need another one. 

Really proud that I didn't have to call lovely hubby to scoop me up, I adjusted my saddle back to the correct angle (it wasn't facing forwards) with my new cycle multitool, and work out that the scraping noise was the brakes on my front wheel and sort that out and I didn't make a hole in my trousers (although I did spring a leak from my knee and get a bruise on my hip)


----------



## Pedal pusher (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I also have my first ever club run tomorrow. Very nervous and a bit excited. Hope I don't fall off (just got clipless) or be too slow. It's a novice ride so they won't be tanking it along, so fingers crossed it all goes well.
> 
> Have a great weekend folks


Good luck and please post about the experience


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

Pedal pusher said:


> Good luck and please post about the experience



Will do. I've just loosened the pedals in the hope it may stop another spill during tomorrow's ride


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Apr 2013)

Bit windy for my inaugural cycle with the group. At least the rain has stopped though


----------



## Nomadski (14 Apr 2013)

Looking forward to hearing the tale to follow.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Apr 2013)

Well, it was lovely really. There was just one 'official' with us, and he assured us nobody would be 'dropped'. There were 5 newbies to the group, although one was a very experienced cyclist accompanying his son for moral support, and one guy who was really too good to be with us slowies, but everybody was lovely.

The leader sent the guys off on a slightly longer loop a few times, to meet up with us further down the road so that was good for them and good that we didn't feel we were holding them back (not that anybody made us feel that way). 

It was really windy and he showed us how to 'draught' a bit to help, and showed us hand signals to point out pot holes (of which there are many in Lincs) and kept slowing down and speeding up,to get a chance to check we were all ok and talk to us. 

He had previously emailed a vague idea of route and cycling speed, but had said that was dependent upon who turned up for the ride today. 

I had a 'clipless' pulling up to a junction (didn't forget to unclip just couldn't release either one on the way to the stop) and everybody was lovely about it saying how they do it too sometimes, and luckily it was onto the grass verge, then almost had another when is got the left unclipped fine, but a gust of wind nearly blew me to the right and it was a 'oooooooo' then a lean to the left (we all laughed). 

Since getting home, I've even had an email from him with his garmin route of our ride, which is a lovely idea. Not been able to see it yet, as I think I have to use a computer rather than ipad. 

I asked how often these novice runs take place and he said approximately monthly, which is great, plenty of time for solo rides to work on my speed, stamina, etc, and get used to group work when they next go out. 

Although I felt nervous at the start, everybody else was in the same boat, and we had a lovely time. 

Got home, had a bath, got dressed, went out for lunch, and now it's about nap time! 

All in all, I'm very pleased I went. I think if I'd been on my own I may have come home sooner than planned due to that awful swirling wind, so that's a really positive point too. 

Also, at no point did he start hassling anybody to officially join the club, he didn't even ask whether we had joined or not (two had, two <me included> hadn't, and the dad is already a member elsewhere). 

Happy bunny (apart for having another clipless moment outside my house - another bruise for the collection and I hurt my thumb)

Hope any other newbies feel inspired to join a novice ride, there is no way I would have been able to go out with the main group, so this is a lovely introduction. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend folks


----------



## coffeejo (14 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I had a 'clipless' pulling up to a junction (didn't forget to unclip just couldn't release either one on the way to the stop) and everybody was lovely about it saying how they do it too sometimes, and luckily it was onto the grass verge, then almost had another when is got the left unclipped fine, but a gust of wind nearly blew me to the right and it was a 'oooooooo' then a lean to the left (we all laughed).


Told you 

Glad you had a good time


----------



## Pedal pusher (14 Apr 2013)

Hats off to you sounds like a great day . I'm about to go clipless so interesting to read about your "moment" do you think everything is adjusted right? I only ask so I don't make the same mistake


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Apr 2013)

Pedal pusher said:


> Hats off to you sounds like a great day . I'm about to go clipless so interesting to read about your "moment" do you think everything is adjusted right? I only ask so I don't make the same mistake



Probably not, but I thought I'd got the pedal adjustment as loose as possible last night. Got a bike fit tomorrow (über-excited) so hope anything that's wrong will be put right

Edit - Sorry, smile fell off


----------



## Pedal pusher (14 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Probably not, but I thought I'd got the pedal adjustment as loose as possible last night. Got a bike fit tomorrow (über-excited) so hope anything that's wrong will be put right
> 
> Edit - Sorry, smile fell off


Sounds good. Bike fit report please


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2013)

Sounds like a good way to spend the morning


----------



## WobblyBob (15 Apr 2013)

Sounds like a brilliant experience, really glad you had a great morning.......onwards & upwards now


----------



## Nearly there (15 Apr 2013)

Pedal pusher said:


> Hats off to you sounds like a great day . I'm about to go clipless so interesting to read about your "moment" do you think everything is adjusted right? I only ask so I don't make the same mistake


It happens to us all im afraid


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Snip



Sounds like you had a great time and has given me a bit of impetus to do the same. 

Great report!


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Probably not, but I thought I'd got the pedal adjustment as loose as possible last night. Got a bike fit tomorrow (über-excited) so hope anything that's wrong will be put right


Let us know how you get on please, I'm thinking of one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2013)

Glad you had a great time. All about finding the right people to ride with.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Let us know how you get on please, I'm thinking of one.


 - and others, but I can't work out how to reply to you all individually 

Right folks, really sorry for the delay in reporting back about the Bike Fit but work has been manic and I've not had time to sit down with Cycle Chat for AGES!

So, it was great. My bike and I were hooked up to a turbo after I'd filled in a form about my goal and cycling 'history' etc and loads of measurements were taken of my trusty steed. 

I was then filmed pedalling along. This little stick man was peddling at the same as me on the screen, then up popped a chart full of figures with things like knee angle, hip angle, etc etc. The lady, Dr J, then made an adjustment to the height of the saddle and I pedalled again. Every time she made one adjustment she refilmed and looked at the data on the screen before deciding what to change next. 

My saddle was raised (a few times)' then moved forward/back (can't remember which) and she adjusted the cleats on my shoes before declaring that it was now much better for my body and to give it a go over the next week or so. 

I can hardly touch the floor when my ass is in the saddle, so I'm almost learning how to ride a bike again, but my elbow pain is much improved, my back hasn't ached in the saddle since, and I have actually ridden some PBs recently, so I'm guessing its all good. 

Dr J uses the RETUL system, so you could take a look at https://www.retul.com/ and watch the video. It's a really good system. 

Hope those of you who were interested, find my comments useful. 

Have a great Sunday (what's left of it!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2013)

Sounds good to me.
Thanks for getting back to us, keep us informed as the weeks tick by.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Apr 2013)

Just read your first club ride and bike fit posts Phoenix, sounds like you have the cycling bug good and proper. Lovely to hear  Enjoy it as much as you can.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2013)

Well done, Phoenix. Glad to hear the fit session went well. Of course, to me, everything cycling related went goes well, because it's cycling related.


----------



## Leesy70 (11 May 2013)

mmmmmm! this thread has got me wondering about joining a club. I live in Bourne, Lincs theirs not a lot of groups near me. if someone on here a member of a club near me i'd like to hear your thoughts? Is there a pace and a distance that I should be aiming for to become a "competent rider"?


----------

